# posterior cervix--what causes it?



## tex.mom (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm at 40 wks. 5 days and my cervix is still very posterior. The baby is ROT (I have two toddlers who I carry on my left side, hm...) but as of yesterday my cervix was still so posterior that my midwife has a difficult time getting to it and has to pull it down to even examine me. Otherwise I am about 85% effaced, at 4 cm. and -1, very soft cervix, and it has been this way for a week. Is that cervix simply being in the wrong position enough to keep me from going into labor? What causes it? Is there anything anyone knows of that I can do? I have been trying every natural "cure" for pregnancy I know in the past week and longer (walking, sex, black & blue cohosh, evening primrose, accupressure points, even castor oil) and nothing has worked







, which just seems unbelievable considering how favorable all the other conditions are. I've still got over a week before we start talking induction, but at 42 wks. my time is up and that's too close for comfort.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I don't understand how she could pull it down if you're that effaced. ????

If the baby is transverse, have you thought about doing some pelvic tilts, cat position (on hands and knees, arching/rolling back), or checking out spinningbabies.com?

Try to be patient... you're going to go really soon, and I'll bet you'll have a quick labor!


----------



## tex.mom (Jun 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
If the baby is transverse, have you thought about doing some pelvic tilts, cat position (on hands and knees, arching/rolling back), or checking out spinningbabies.com?

No matter what I do, he goes right back by the next morning. Guess he likes hanging out there! I have stopped carrying the toddlers around since I found out that could be a cause, but otherwise I'm not making myself crazy trying to move him around anymore and figure maybe he has some good reason for where he is.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

I don't have an answer, but I do know that women usually go into labor in a timely fashion no matter what their cervix feels like even hours before labor-- a cervix moves in response to inner triggers - and I really don't know exactly what all of them are-
in fact even in full blown labor I have felt a cervix or 2 that were posterior and then wham something changes and the baby comes...

there is another recent thread with a gal who was 18 days past her due date when she asked her questions-- and she has her baby in arms now.


----------



## zoe398 (Jul 8, 2005)

A woman's cervix is usually posterior through pregnancy and sometimes even into labor. It's tucked nicely I would assume for extra precaution. It usually begins to move anterior late in pregnancy. I've also had clients who had a posterior cervix at onset (or thereabout) of labor.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

I think it probably just hasn't come forward yet. As the baby moves lower, it will come around.
I've only got one thing to mention - it is possible that you have a pendulous abdomen? It's more common after 2 or 3 pregnanies. It just means the belly is hanging low enough that the baby is hanging out over the pubic bone in a "hammock" position instead of being in "launch" position. The usual suggestion is to hold the belly up with a belly support belt or nicely wrapped ace bandage.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

I had that happen with my last 3 pgs. I just need my mw to hold my cervix foward during a contraction or 2 during labor and it stays that way. I don't think anything is causing you not to go into labor. Your body is obviously doing everything it needs to cause you are 4 cm dialated. Everything is working fine. Sometime you just need longer to gestate. I've had 6 post dates babies and I can assure you there is nothing wrong with me lol. Even when my cervix wasn't posterior I had post dates babies. So I don't think there is a connection. You can be 6 cm dialted and not go into labor for weeks. You could be closed and have a baby in 2 hours. Everytime is different.

Take this time to enjoy the last few days. Its the last time you get your baby all to yourself, soon you will have to share







Take lots of pg pictures, do a belly cast, get a foot massage, take a hot bath, watch a movie, go paint a piece of ceramic for the baby...anything to take your mind of being past your edd.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

the cervix moves towards the front in early labor.







it's not a big deal, or even an issue.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

ROT isn't a big deal either. Many babies start labor in that position. The babe will probably go ROA (possibly ROP). And 40wks 5days still leaves you plenty of time to go into labor normally.


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

Your cervix isn't a problem, it's doing it's job beautifully







I can guarantee you with a baby's head in it, it will perform just as perfectly.


----------



## MsElle07 (Jul 14, 2006)

My cervix was very posterior, 70% effaced, and 3cms, and I had a baby three hours later. It makes
no difference -- you cervix will do what it needs to do when it's ready to do it!


----------

